# Norddeich Mole



## Steffen am Kanal (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo, meine Mutter und Schwester wollen morgen an die Nordsee fahren, nach Norddeich Mole. Meine Frage: Gibt es dort möglichkeiten mit einem Kutter rauszufahren und auf die Makrelenjagd zu gehen? Ich war noch nie Hochseefischen und habe die mögligkeit, mir eine Rute inkl. Rolle zu leihen. 
Wo liegen die Preise, falls es einen Kutter dort gibt und lohnt es sich ?
Kann man im Hafen auch angeln, wenn ja, wie und wo bekomme ich dort eine Tageskarte?
Viele Fragen, ich hoffe ihr könnt schnell helfen. Danke euer Steffen!


----------



## zanderzone (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Norddeich Mole*

Bidde
http://www.urlaubsziel-ostfriesland.de/hochseeangeln.htm


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Norddeich Mole*

Danke, kann man dort auch im Hafen angeln?
Wenn ja, wo kriege ich eine Tageskarte, was kostet diese und wie kann ich dirt fischen?


----------



## goeddoek (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Norddeich Mole*

Im Hafen ist Angeln verboten. Wär auch kein Spaß bei dem Trubel 

Tageskarte für welches Gewässer ? Angeln in der Nordsee ist in Nds. frei :m


----------



## zanderzone (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Norddeich Mole*

So is et.. Hinsetzen und los gehts!!


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Norddeich Mole*

was heißt hinsetzen.. wie mache ich das? 100 gramm blei und dann 100 meter rein?


----------



## zanderzone (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Norddeich Mole*

Ich glaube du solltest das lassen, mit dem Meeresangeln!! Übe noch ein bissel weiter in der Ems und dann geh irgendwann mal an die See!
ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich glaube sehr sinnvoll für dich!!


----------



## zander-ralf (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Norddeich Mole*

Moin Steffen,

fahre doch mit einem Kutter 'raus. Die haben da auch 'ne Rute für Dich und zeigen Dir wie es läuft.
30,-€ musst Du aber schon investieren. 
Nächste Frage! Was willst Du mit den Makrelen machen?
Habt Ihr eine Möglichkeit zum Einfrieren?

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Norddeich Mole*

Wäre nur eine Tagesfahrt gewesen, aber hat sich erledigt.


----------

